#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Declaração Trimestral dos Dados Econômicos Financeiros Anatel

## mineirinho

Alerta Provedores !!


Foi prorrogado até dia 31/08/2021 o prazo para Coleta periódica dos dados econômicos-financeiros e técnico-operacionais da Anatel.


De acordo com o Despacho Decisório Nº30/2020/SUE


A coleta periódica de dados das Prestadoras de Pequeno Porte e operadoras de Serviço de Comunicação Multimídia - SCM e SeAC.


É uma declaração realizada trimestralmente com as seguintes informações, divididas por estado da prestação de serviço, serão necessárias:


- ROL: Receita Operacional Líquida para o estado indicado no trimestre de referência.


- CAPEX: Capital Expenditure total para o período, ou seja, o valor do capital aplicado no estado indicado no trimestre de referência na rede de transporte/acesso de telecomunicações.


- TRÁFEGO TOTAL: tráfego de dados total para o período no estado indicado, ou seja, o somatório em MB (megabytes) do tráfego consumido pela base de assinantes da operadora no trimestre de referência (download e upload).

Atenção !
A não execução do envio dos relatórios no prazo estimado, podem trazer transtornos como notificação da Anatel e consequência o cancelamento da Licença !


MARTINS Telecom Assessoria


Clica ai para tirar a sua dúvida! http://wa.me//551798164-8230


Email: [email protected]


(17) 98164-8230(Whatsapp)





Diogo Machado Martins

----------

